
New in Gmail: Inserting images - ksvs
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/new-in-labs-inserting-images.html
======
hboon
I wonder why Gmail development is suddenly so active the past few months after
a lull of a few years. Anyone knows or makes any educated guesses?

~~~
axod
I thought I read somewhere that they had to do a ton of work on the backend to
handle scaling etc and can now switch to adding features/frontend things.

Really cool to see the new features fly out though.

------
Femur
Gmail needs a better way to organize options like this under the "labs" menu.
It took me a while to find this option to enable it.

~~~
frossie
Gmail needs a better way to deal with Contacts. The current situation is
archaic, lacking both UI polish and underlying functionality.

I use gmail for one of my personal accounts and would consider switching in an
instant (yes, and even pay) for a gmail like service with really good address
book features and mobile device integration (a client that would run on my
Linux boxes wouldn't hurt either). I am so amazed they have done nothing in
this area - I though the Android involvement would make this happen, but it
seems not, at least so far.

As a point of interest, does anybody know of any features that have migrated
out of Labs on the default setup? I think the initial concept of Labs is good,
but it only works if stuff makes it out of there. Otherwise it becomes a
partially used dumping ground for half-baked ideas.

Sorry if the above comes a bit strong, my google experiences have been quite
frustrating of late.

------
sachinag
So happy to have this - it was the biggest issue for using Posterous on a more
regular basis.

BTW, Posterous handles it just fine: [http://www.sachinagarwal.com/testing-
gmail-labs-new-insert-i...](http://www.sachinagarwal.com/testing-gmail-labs-
new-insert-image-for-sachi)

~~~
a4agarwal
yeah, we at Posterous are happy to have this built into gmail. Our users are
going to love it. But, you could always do inline images with Posterous by
using a rich client like Mail or Thunderbird.

